# Nils Master Hand Auger.



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Does anyone know of a local shop or online retailer that has the 6" model in stock?  I've searched and everyone seems to be out already.


----------



## Amistad (Feb 20, 2007)

Just order one from Cabelas. It'll be on your porch in a few days.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I wish it was that easy, unfortunately they are out of stock.


----------



## Amistad (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, but if you still want to buy one, I'd go to Cabela's online and back-order it and use the $20 coupon. It might take a while to get, but you'll never see it again for $89. Good luck, it's an awesome tool.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

this is a good one to try... but they look to be out of stock as well...

http://outdoorprostore.com/nils-master.html


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Still looking.:help:


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

try this one
http://redrockstore.com/Catalog/index.php?crn=111&rn=2485&action=show_detail


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> try this one
> http://redrockstore.com/Catalog/index.php?crn=111&rn=2485&action=show_detail


 Thanks! Order placed. Hopefully I won't get the "Sorry, Item is back ordered" email. :lol:


----------



## greydog2000 (Dec 7, 2002)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> try this one
> http://redrockstore.com/Catalog/index.php?crn=111&rn=2485&action=show_detail


Yes, thank you! I couldn't find one in stock anywhere and was ready to just go get a Lazer.. I called this morning and they had some 6"-ers in stock (of the 42" long but not the 48"). I'm young enough - I'll just bend down a bit if need be......

I appreciate the link!

Shane


----------



## nauticalbp (Oct 15, 2007)

zofchak said:


> does anyone know of a local shop or online retailer that has the 6" model in stock?  I've searched and everyone seems to be out already.


 
i sent you a pm


----------



## greydog2000 (Dec 7, 2002)

greydog2000 said:


> Yes, thank you! I couldn't find one in stock anywhere and was ready to just go get a Lazer.. I called this morning and they had some 6"-ers in stock (of the 42" long but not the 48"). I'm young enough - I'll just bend down a bit if need be......
> 
> I appreciate the link!
> 
> Shane


Well, in Minnesota, i guess when they tell you "Yeah, we have them in stock", it really means that they are still on the boat from Finland. 

I just got an email today (1 week later) that they haven't received their shipment yet and will send it out when they get them. I'm a little ticked because I called and talked to them and they told me they had 'em. 

Needless to say, I cancelled the order. I'll get an auger from someone that can tell me the truth......


----------



## eddiek (Sep 13, 2006)

Hope you are able to find one. I just got one from Cabelas for Christmas. Man I can't believe how fast this thing cuts through the ice.

Best auger I have ever used.


----------



## greydog2000 (Dec 7, 2002)

eddiek said:


> Hope you are able to find one. I just got one from Cabelas for Christmas. Man I can't believe how fast this thing cuts through the ice.
> 
> Best auger I have ever used.


I just ordered one through cabelas. I'd rather wait and deal with a company that tells me the truth... Besides, my buddy just bought a new one so i can get by for a bit.......


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

greydog2000 said:


> Well, in Minnesota, i guess when they tell you "Yeah, we have them in stock", it really means that they are still on the boat from Finland.
> 
> I just got an email today (1 week later) that they haven't received their shipment yet and will send it out when they get them. I'm a little ticked because I called and talked to them and they told me they had 'em.
> 
> Needless to say, I cancelled the order. I'll get an auger from someone that can tell me the truth......


 They must have filled my order first! :lol: My Nils Master arrived a few days after I ordered it from RedRock. I have to admit this thing cuts some ice! Absolutely no down pressure required and it turns with very little effort.:coolgleam


----------



## Lindenhardliner (Jan 9, 2009)

Amistad said:


> Sorry to hear that, but if you still want to buy one, I'd go to Cabela's online and back-order it and use the $20 coupon. It might take a while to get, but you'll never see it again for $89. Good luck, it's an awesome tool.



What is this $20 coupon you speak of?


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Lindenhardliner said:


> What is this $20 coupon you speak of?


 The on site coupon expired on the 11th.


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

If you also have the cabela's credit card. they send you various coupons all year long. I used two $30.00 ones when i bought my gore-tex bibs and just recently i bought the gore-tex thinsulate parka. If you watch the items on line & use the coupons you can safe some buck$$$, Don.


----------

